# Cheese and butter and water



## rca dog (Dec 10, 2016)

So since I rigged up my cold smoking attachment in anticipation of tommorow's cold smoked moose roast, I thought I would try some other stuff.  













882F8787-4E09-4872-81BB-42F01EBB2EC8_zpsceskxhnj.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 10, 2016


















7FD8AFEB-B635-40E5-8B66-1FFEFE1C68C1_zpstpwpkibc.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 10, 2016






Some cheese and some butter,and some water for ice cubes..  Smoked for 2 hours with cherry.  Smoker temp did not go above 46 deg.  Vaccuum packed the cheese, re-wrapped the butter.













D0776BE2-231E-49F8-B910-CF540D07AA1C_zps4fxdtgcw.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 10, 2016


















41366A3F-D135-4834-82CC-7A882A9366DB_zpshkgd5dln.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 10, 2016






hopefully the ice cubes are scotch worthy !


----------



## tropics (Dec 11, 2016)

Looks good did you let the cheese rest a day before wrapping?

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

That looks good!

I like the smoked water ice cubes idea for Scotch!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2016)

Smoked ice cubes are good in bloody Mary's too. Suppose they'd be good with Tequila. Would be like mezcal.


----------



## rca dog (Dec 11, 2016)

tropics said:


> Looks good did you let the cheese rest a day before wrapping?
> 
> Richie


I did not.  I must have overlooked that step.  I thought that I would not open it up until Christmas.  Do you find it makes a big difference ?


----------



## tropics (Dec 11, 2016)

RCA Dog said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good did you let the cheese rest a day before wrapping?
> ...


It probably won't make much.Most post I have read they let rest over night.No sence in opening it now.

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice job,,, did some cheese and butter yesterday myself,,, will have to give the ice cubes a try for a friend of mine 

DS


----------

